# Fosse Emptying



## Jollity (May 9, 2017)

Hello.

Can anyone kindly give me the contact details for a Fosse emptier near Tavira / Moncarapacho? I have previously used SAF - a part-time bombeiro who, unfortunately for me, is no longer answering his phone (and I do hope it's not because he's been lost in a forest fire - he was/is a volunteer fireman).

Many thanks,

Lewis


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

As always, Google is your best friend for this kind of thing. 

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&channel=crow&q=limpeza+de+fossa+septica+tavira


----------



## Jollity (May 9, 2017)

Jollity


----------



## Jollity (May 9, 2017)

Jollity said:


> Jollity


Many thanks MrBife.
I have managed to track down the brother of the part-time bombeiro who, it seems, has taken over his brother's business. He is due today, 5 Sept. and if he turns up and does as good a job as his sibling for the same charge (80 euros), I will happily pass his contact details on to others in my area.


----------

